# Angler sind die besten Wächter der Gewässer: Angler entdeckt Umweltfrevel



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Angler sind die besten Wächter der Gewässer: 
Angler entdeckt Umweltfrevel​*
Wie die Husumer Nachrichten berichten, deckten Angler in Nordfriesland eine Umweltsauerei auf.
https://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/angler-entdeckt-umweltfrevel-id17125691.html

Für uns als Meldung interessant, weil hier ein durchaus bekannter Angler (Jörg Ovens) sich mit dem Vorsitzenden Jürgen Töllner eines durchaus bekannten Kreisanglerverbandes Nordfriesland (wir berichteten mehrfach) - in einem ansonsten eher anglerfeindlichen Landessportfischeverband Schleswig Holstein - das nicht nur entdeckt, sondern in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht hat. 

Was wiederum die schon mir mehrfach verbreitete These stützt, dass Angler alleine durch Angeln und draussen sein mehr und besser Wächter und Schützer der Gewässer sind, als viele Bürosesselkleber der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND etc....

Siehe dazu auch:
[youtube1]LNUunJDmRPI[/youtube1]

Auch in diesem Zusammenhang nochmals als positiv und anglerfreundlich zu erwähnen neben der Leistung von Ovens und Töllner die Pressemeldung der FDP in Baden-Württemberg, in welcher der FDP-Fraktionsvorsitze, Dr. Hans-Ulrich Rülke klar macht, wer wirklich Ahnung hat von dem, was draussen passiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genauso vergessen wurden Jäger und Angler, die wertvollen Naturschutz  betreiben; im Gegensatz zu den meisten Grünen sind Jäger und Angler sogar staatlich geprüfte Naturschützer.“








Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

